# Tivo Mini downgrade connection issue



## johneh1957 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a mini that has not been used for a long time, and was likely not downgraded before it was stored. I get a connection issue after it has tried to start up.

at first, it was starting with the latest UI, and would get a connection issue even after a glimpse at my tv shows and even 5 sec of live tv.

rushed thru the Menu- Help- Repeat Guided Setup- press Thumbs Down 3 times and press Enter.

now get what i believe is the guided setup screen, get thru country, auto dhcp, and begin guided setup, but by this time, screen blinks a bunch, and goes back to pick country. after a few repeats, get same message about connection issue. Its not the cable or jack as i have tried a different one and tested with PC and ethernet tester.

Just seems to restart then connection failure (pix of dog).

any ideas?


----------



## johneh1957 (Oct 26, 2017)

Tivo support has not solved this for me yet either.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johneh1957 said:


> then connection failure (pix of dog).


This is a known issue related to trying to downgrade an older A92/A93 Mini from TE4 to TE3.

See >here<.

TiVo Support has barely acknowledged the issue, often instructing customers that their Minis have gone bad and need replacement -- even though the Minis still work fine w/ a TE4 host.


----------



## SueR (Dec 22, 2020)

I have tried 3 TiVo mini’s 2 A93’s and one A92 all end up on the blue dog and will not downgrade to TE3. If I get a new Vox can it downgrade to TE3?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SueR said:


> If I get a new Vox can it downgrade to TE3?


A Mini VOX or LUX, I believe so, yes. I haven't seen anyone report an issue with the A95/X not downgrading to TE3. (And I've seen several posts where people have reported downgrading these models since this issue began for the older models.)


----------



## egutwillig (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the same issue. TiVo Mini A93 will not downgrade to Te3


----------



## wyrman (Jan 23, 2021)

I am having the same problem with the 93000 not connecting. After reading a lot here I found two mini vox's.I received them today,and wouldn't you know, they won't downgrade either.
I just spent a long time on the phone with support, and he confirmed they won't downgrade.
So frustrating!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wyrman said:


> After reading a lot here I found two mini vox's. I received them today, and wouldn't you know, they won't downgrade either.
> I just spent a long time on the phone with support, and he confirmed they won't downgrade.


That's the first report of Mini VOX units not downgrading.


----------



## wyrman (Jan 23, 2021)

I kept messing with it and it finally downgraded, but, it still doesn't work. I can see my recorded shows, but can't watch them, and when I try live tv, it says the Tivo box is currently checking to make sure it can connect to the other Tivo boxes on your home network.
So it did end up downgrading, but to no use. I've rebooted everything more than once.


----------

